# Funny videos!! ****!!!



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sxisops1s-8&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qz2q38l0Sl0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYNoQZ5djUA&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWymXNPaU7g&feature=related


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Arrrghhhh. I used to have a video about how they made the last one. Pretty cool really


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I love the shetland pony one!! It is hilarious!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I just died at the Shetland video. Adorable!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah the shetland pony one was hilariouis my dad thought it was too lol


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh man, I really want a horse suit now. I'd make so much fun of western pleasure.


----------

